# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Pulla të zeza në trup, mavi - duken sikur goditesh

## vasi

pse dalin ne trup pulla te zeza mavi sikur vritesh te vogla dhe te dhembin,,mua me dalin here pas here nga kush mund te shkaktohet,,,,,ca thone te shkel hija naten 
me ndihmoni me informacion jam vajze

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> pse dalin ne trup pulla te zeza mavi sikur vritesh te vogla dhe te dhembin,,mua me dalin here pas here nga kush mund te shkaktohet,,,,,ca thone te shkel hija naten 
> me ndihmoni me informacion jam vajze


Te kan mor m sysh.Ka doktora qe te hajne me sy,ose mos ke shkel nai xhind qe ka qene doktor.
Duhet te falesh 4 here ne dite,para bukes

----------


## 2043

> pse dalin ne trup pulla te zeza mavi sikur vritesh te vogla dhe te dhembin,,mua me dalin here pas here nga kush mund te shkaktohet,,,,,ca thone te shkel hija naten 
> me ndihmoni me informacion jam vajze


Zemer, leri keta idiotet magjistare se te marin me qafe . Ti mund te kesh probleme me melcine.
Shko bej nje vizite tek mjeku dhe ai do te te jape kuren e nevojshme per tu sheruar.
Te shkuara :Lulja3:

----------


## Daja-GONI

> pse dalin ne trup pulla te zeza mavi sikur vritesh te vogla dhe te dhembin,,mua me dalin here pas here nga kush mund te shkaktohet,,,,,ca thone te shkel hija naten 
> me ndihmoni me informacion jam vajze



Shkaqet mund te jene te ndryshme. Mirepo me se afermi jan dy. Ose ke mungese trombocitesh ( e shkaqet duhet te kerkohen) Ose ke ndonje defekt-mungese te ndonje faktori koagullues. Qe te dyja mund te konstatohen ne baze te analizave laboratorike, e keto duhet ti beshe te mjeku. Te kisha keshilluar qe qysh neser ta beshe kete pune.

----------


## VOLSIV

>>> Nuk dua te te alarmoj por do te keshilloja te shkoje tek nje mjek. Mund te kesh nevoje per ilace prandaj mos humb kohen kot.

----------


## vasi

po mua nuk me dhemb melcia ,,di qe kur je me melci e ke te hidhur gojen,,mos eshte nga lodhja me dalin sa here,,,po keto me dhembin sikur goditesh
faleminderit

----------


## broken_smile

> po mua nuk me dhemb melcia ,,di qe kur je me melci e ke te hidhur gojen,,mos eshte nga lodhja me dalin sa here,,,po keto me dhembin sikur goditesh
> faleminderit


Nuk eshte e thene qe ka lidhje vetem me melcine ky problem, shkaqet jane te shumta: ndoshta keto shenja ne lekure te dalin sepse ke kapilaret delikat (shume te holle) qe demtohen kollajshem edhe nga nje goditje e lehte ose ke difekt ne koagulimin e gjakut ose mungese numri te mjaftueshem piastrinash.
Duhen bere analizat e gjakut dhe kontroll i organeve si veshket, melcia, shpretka dhe gjendrat endokrine. 
Sa kohe ka qe e ke vene re kete problem? Ca ngjyre dhe ca forme kane keto shenja? Mbas sa kohesh zhduken? Te shtohen gjate periudhes te mestruacionit? Ke ndonje shqetesim tjeter? Merr ilace? Keto pyetje besoj se ka per ti bere edhe mjeku.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Analiza gjaku gjeja e pare dhe me urgjente.
Te uroj te mos jete asgje problematike dhe sherim sa me te shpejte. Por nderkohe shko menjehere te mjeku.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Safka

E nderuar,
ato që i përshkruan ti, mund të jenë gjakdredhje nga kapilarët e lëkurës. Kjo ndodh ose për shkak të mungesës të trombociteve apo të disfunkcionit të tyre; ose mungesë e ndonjë faktori të koagulimit.
A janë ato njolla të imta nëpër trup?
A janë me madhësi të një monedhe? A të kruajnë? A e ndryshojnë ngjyrën pas disa ditësh në të gjelbërt dhe të verdhë? A keni në familje dikë me probleme të ngjashme?
Duhet të shkosh te mjeku për analiza. Ai do të të parashtrojë pyetje të ngjashme por më kryesore do t'i shohë me sy të gjitha ndryshimet.
Nuk është e thënë të keshë dhimbje diku nëpër trup, por është e rëndësishme të shkosh te mjeku për analiza. Në forum mendoj se nuk ka mundësi për të dhëna më të sakta.

----------


## Station

Veprimi me i sakte qe mund te besh eshte qe te drejtohesh direkt tek mjeku.
Duhet te besh analizat, edhe une mendoj si personi me siper (2043) qe ke probleme me melçine e zeze. Jo domozdo duhet te kesh dhimbje qe te jeshe e semure.
Sherim te shpejte dhe behu vajze e zgjuar dhe mos u mere me bestytni.

----------


## Marya

shko tek mjeku 
megjithate 
te propozoj nje test qe mund ta besh ne shtepi po pate guxim :buzeqeshje: , metode harakiri :shkelje syri: 
te lejon te matesh kohezgjatjen e koagilimit te gjakut

me nje gjelpere sterile shpo lekuren  e krahut, derisa te dale gjak, pasi ta kesh dezinfektuar mire 
dhe me nje kronometer mat kohezgjatjen e gjakderdhjes duke e fshire lekuren c'do 30 sek me nje leter fazolete, apo leter higjienike
nqs gjaku pushon deri ne 3-5 min eshte normale
nqs vazhdon te rrjedhe pas 5 min atehere eshte problem me  koagulimin. :i terbuar:

----------


## vasi

Faleminderit per pergjigjet
vetem ne kembe me dalin po jo shume dy tre po nje me ka dale me e madhe prandaj u tremba me vine mestruacionet tani prandaj dalin thuaj keto

----------


## vasi

keshtu me kane dale keto pulla 20 vjet po me shume me behen kur lodhem

----------


## s0ni

Menstruacionet i ke te renda apo te shumta (heavy)?

.
Ne kete loje gjini diagnozen pa patur analizat e gjakut, I put my money on Von Willebrand.

----------


## vasi

me parra me vinin me shume dhimbja po tani jo shume,,,po shikoj qe me dalin dhe pucra po lloj tjeter sikur te ha mushkonja behen te medha nuk e di pse

----------


## s0ni

> me parra me vinin me shume dhimbja po tani jo shume,,,po shikoj qe me dalin dhe pucra po lloj tjeter sikur te ha mushkonja behen te medha nuk e di pse


Vasi, 
Shko tek mjeku e bej analizat e gjakut!

----------


## vasi

> E nderuar,
> ato që i përshkruan ti, mund të jenë gjakdredhje nga kapilarët e lëkurës. Kjo ndodh ose për shkak të mungesës të trombociteve apo të disfunkcionit të tyre; ose mungesë e ndonjë faktori të koagulimit.
> A janë ato njolla të imta nëpër trup?
> A janë me madhësi të një monedhe? A të kruajnë? A e ndryshojnë ngjyrën pas disa ditësh në të gjelbërt dhe të verdhë? A keni në familje dikë me probleme të ngjashme?
> Duhet të shkosh te mjeku për analiza. Ai do të të parashtrojë pyetje të ngjashme por më kryesore do t'i shohë me sy të gjitha ndryshimet.
> Nuk është e thënë të keshë dhimbje diku nëpër trup, por është e rëndësishme të shkosh te mjeku për analiza. Në forum mendoj se nuk ka mundësi për të dhëna më të sakta.


nuk jane sa nje monedhe kjo qe me ka dale eshte me e madhe,,,kurse ato te te tjerat qe dalin jane te vogla,,,nuk kam ndonje njeri,,vetem gjushes i dilni ndonjehere keto pulla po nuk kishte problem rojti 100 vjec,,,,,,,pse po te ndryshojne ngjyren ne jeshile te verdhe car eshte ,,,,,,,mua me behen sikur jam vrare

----------


## Safka

zakonisht nëse e ndryshojnë ngjyrën janë gjakderdhje,
por bën vaki edhe të infektohen dhe atëherë kruajnë.

Prapë po të them të shkosh tek mjeku,
vetëm ai mund të të tregojë saktësisht se çka po ndodh,
në forum nuk mundesh të fitosh përgjigje të sakta. Kot e humb kohën këtu, asnjë nuk mund të të ndihmojë si mundet mjeku.

----------


## Station

> Faleminderit per pergjigjet
> vetem ne kembe me dalin po jo shume dy tre po nje me ka dale me e madhe prandaj u tremba me vine mestruacionet tani prandaj dalin thuaj keto


*Ti me duket po tall "tajaren" me ne.*
Dhe te mendosh qe goxha prej nesh u munduan te kthejne pergjigje serioze. :Mos:

----------


## vasi

jo nuk po tallem me vjen keq,,,,,une nuk kam ishurence ketu ne amerike dhe nje analize gjaku komplet eshte 2000$,,,,po flas me ju se me ndihmoni

----------

